# What sex is my pigeon?



## whitevalkerye (Jun 19, 2005)

Um, hello. I have a orphan pigeon that's four months old. Can I tell what sex it is?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

It's hard to tell at that age, especially if you just have one. If your pigeon does a lot of coo-ka-cooing, circles while fanning its tail, puffs out its chest, prances and bows low to the ground, it's probably a male. If it's quieter it's likely a hen. Without seeing it interact with other pigeons you can't be sure, unless of course it lays an egg.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...if a Pigeon does cooing and coo-ka-doo bobbing gestures to it's reflection in a mirror...supposedly it is a Male...Lol...but yours is too young yet for that...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Here is a previous thread which contains a lot of information and opinions regarding the various ways members have tried to guess the sex of their pigeon...Just click on it:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9978

Hope this is helpful...in any case, it's an interesting read.

Linda


----------

